# TXSR805 HDMI Pass Through



## Guest (May 18, 2008)

Hi guys, I had a question about the hdmi pass through on the onkyo 805.The user manual and Onkyo customer support are telling me the 805 does not upscale but, for some reason when I connect my pc through the hdmi input on the 805 it tries to upscale the resolution from 1360x768 to 1920x1080. It also changes the name of my display from 332H (32" olevia lcd) to TSXR805 in the NVIDIA control panel. I can change the resolution back to native by creating a custom resolution but it looks like ****. My directv looks great in 720p via hdmi.

If the hdmi is a straight pass through how is it interfering with my pc display?

Could this be an HDCP issue?

Does anyone know how I can get around this?


I forgot to add that my video card and tv are hdcp compliant and I have updated to the latest NVIDIA display drivers.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

It is my understanding the you can't send any video signals through HDMI to the receiver that are not standard video resolutions or it will not look proper. This may be the cause of why it looks bad. 720x480, 1280x720 and 1920x1080 are the only ones that should be sent through the receiver.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2008)

Tony,

First off I forgot to thank you for your opinion on the 805, I think it's a great reciever and over all it sounds better than my sound card. The soundstage isn't as wide at times but the extra bass and warmer sound is worth it. It is also superior for home theater and directv.

I actually tried setting my display to 720p and changed my format from a pc monitor to an HDTV but I'm not having any luck. I'm also getting a very noticable video lag with powerdvd. I'm not sure if a firmware update for my tv will help but I may try that next. If all else fails I'll try one of the three port HDMI switches. I think I can use the learning function on the 805 remote to program a macro to intergrate the switch into my system so I can run my directv through the receiver and the pc straight to the tv.


----------

